# Another Success story-Never give up hope



## MHOL (10 September 2010)

Warrior the missing on loan thoroughbred gelding has been found safe and well in Yorkshire, despite being told he was put down last winter and was aged 30. His new "owner" had taken the time to investigate the brand on his shoulder and discovered he was a 19 year old New Zealand thoroughbred, with exhausting inquiries by ourselves we finally received the call we had all been waiting for last week. Warrior has luckily been looked after by a horse rescue charity Roleystone Charity, they had tried desperately to contact the previous owner in the passport, unfortunately they had moved and not changed address (something we should all  remember to do)

 Pepsy, the show cob that we also recently recovered was sold on loan by the same person,  As this was her first offence she only received a caution which would remain on file for 5 years, if she was charged with the same offence in this time she could face a prosecution.

 We need a successful prosecution to highlight the growing trend in selling horses on loan. The market is flooded with unwanted horses, with the current economic market many owners cannot sell horses they can no longer afford to keep, and many loan them to homes which are being snapped up by unscrupulous people who sell them without a second thought. The fact that it's a minor crime within the legal system (although us horse owners don't feel so) it's not a priority, if you can get your local police force to take it on, it often goes beyond them and is dropped by the CPS, we can't always blame the police.


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 September 2010)

Glad theyve been found!!!!


----------



## JaneyP (11 September 2010)

Excellant News !


----------



## quirky (11 September 2010)

That is absolutely fantastic news. There must be 2 very, very happy families that have been reunited with their equine friends.

Well done MHOL!!!


----------



## Cuffey (11 September 2010)

Well done again MHOL

Until the ''selling on loan'' is treated more seriously as a crime, people will continue to do this.

Any ideas anyone how to get this highlighted.


----------



## mieka (12 September 2010)

we sold our sons horse under duress then the lady didnt get on with him so sold him 2 a dealer who then took him up country 2 a dealer (am not getting at the dealers) but we would love 2 trace him he is about 14 now and 15 3 irish draught dun in colour lovely gentleman son misses him like crazy he was named guinness wen we had him he has a freeze mark on saddle area plz any info would be very much appreciated many thanks michelle


----------



## dozzie (12 September 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Well done again MHOL

Until the ''selling on loan'' is treated more seriously as a crime, people will continue to do this.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. It impacts both on loaners and good loanees.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 September 2010)

Well done MHOL.  Don't suppose you ever found anything more about  Sassy, missing up here in Shropshire.  I still check out any big chestnuts I see.


----------



## MHOL (13 September 2010)

No, still looking for Sassy, unfortunately the one person who did know where he went died! He is out there, would love to find him


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 September 2010)

I will continue to keep looking, as fast as I put posters up locally they disappeared, very suspicious.


----------



## MHOL (13 September 2010)

The whole thing is a big cover up and people we spoke to know where he is or was, it only takes one phone call because at the end of the day no one can be prosecuted because the lady who had Sassy is now deceased, it would make his owners day to find him (and ours)


----------



## mannypony (13 September 2010)

hi Im from cannock staffs I know her name Jackie A , did she run a riding school was it greenacres? my friend knew her well I think ill do some digging for u .

very strange situation


----------



## PeterNatt (14 September 2010)

It is always possible to take a private civil action against the person that loaned your horse and subsequently illegally sold your horse.  Contact a specialist equine solicitor.


----------



## MHOL (14 September 2010)

PeterNatt said:



			It is always possible to take a private civil action against the person that loaned your horse and subsequently illegally sold your horse.  Contact a specialist equine solicitor.
		
Click to expand...

In most cases we do but unfortunately the person that loaned the horse died without revealing where Sassy was

And yes mannypony same Jackie


----------

